# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > مبتدی: فارسی نوشتن در پایتون 2.7

## sahama

سلام
من چقدر پایتون 3.2 رو دوست دارم که اصلی ترین قسمتش به خاطر اینه که مشکل فارسی نویسی ندارم داخلش
من یه هاست دارم که پایتون 2.7 رو به wsgi پشتیبانی می کنه
ولی مشکل فارسی نویسی داخل اون دارم 
کدی که می خوام استفاده کنم اینه:

def application( environ, start_response):
   response_body = "سلام!"
   status = '200 OK'
   response_headers = [('Content-Type', 'text/plain'),('Content-Length', str(len(response_body)))]

   start_response(status, response_headers)
   return [response_body]

راه حلش رو اگر لطف کنید و به من بگید ممنون می شم

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
اینجا رو یه نگاهی بندازید:

*نوشتن فایل یونیکد در پایتون*

----------


## sahama

سلام
با اضافه کردن این خط در ابتدای فایل مشکل حل شد:

# -*- coding: utf-8 -*-

----------


## ar.k.nikan

> سلام
> با اضافه کردن این خط در ابتدای فایل مشکل حل شد:
> 
> # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-


من این کارو کردم ولی باز هم نشد
مرسی

----------

